# Best shovel EVER



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

So I ended up needing a new shovel and got a Fiskars all steel shovel. Before I had the Ridgid Jobmax shovel which was great as well but are discontinued. http://www2.fiskars.com/Products/Ga...igging-Tools/Long-Handle-Steel-Digging-Shovel

Anyway that Fiskars shovels is outstanding. The handle is smooth but oval shape so it doesn't slide in your hands. Dug all day and not a single blister. Also because the handle is oval, you can pry the heck outta this thing.

The foot pads are really big. I wear soft sole shoes and the foot pad never felt uncomfortable. I thought it would be too heavy but it feels the same as a fiberglass shovel.

The scoop seems way bigger then the ridgid shovel. 

I'm going to buy another one and cut it down to 3' for cleanouts.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

My favorite shovel is when someone else is using it. Haha.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

plungerboy said:


> My favorite shovel is when someone else is using it. Haha.


Right there with you......I bought a jackhammer back in Oct 2013.....used it for the first time this week lol. I dig so infrequently that it's actually fun


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I would not use a steel handled shovel; contact a live power cable, and you're going to get a nasty shock. 

Wood and fiberglass shovels for me only.


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

Bought 1 around 10yrs ago. Two days later I bought another one. Still using them. Best shovel I've ever used.
You can flat move some dirt without getting worn out easy.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

GJ
You tweaked my curiosity. This guy is the real deal when it comes to shoveling.
http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/theymadeamerica/whomade/taylor_hi.html

Did you all know that there are 8 types of shovels?
http://gizmodo.com/5994728/the-8-types-of-shovels-everyone-should-know


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

My two Menards shovels are warranted for life. Not broke yet.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Razorbacks or the jackhammer with a spade bit is what we use


I'll order one up and see if it makes digging more pleasant lol


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

I bought the lightest weight shovel out there, works the best for me.


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

only wood handle shovels for me. Fiberglass begins to fray and bothers the hands.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

plungerboy said:


> My favorite shovel is when someone else is using it. Haha.



lol spot on , the best shovel is in someone else hand's digging .


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

Michaelcookplum said:


> I bought the lightest weight shovel out there, works the best for me.


that's what i do


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Used the shovel today and it was great. Still a little small for me, though.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

yup, i prefer the would aswell. its less painfull the longer you have it. fiberglass ones overtime will be quite painfull


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Look into the nupla shovels. The handles are fiberglass but it's a solid piece so it doesn't fray or splinter. The handle has some give so it will bend and not break even in freezing weather. The handle is warranted for life. Bad part is they have about 1000 different models. One I used at an old employer was the best. I bought one for myself and the head broke. I have another for personal use at home. It doesn't get much use but I swear they have the most comfortable handles and lightweight.


----------



## TerryO (Oct 12, 2012)

This is my shovel:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

TerryO said:


> This is my shovel:


Yep! That's a good shovel...
If I'm going to dig more than 12 cu ft of soil I'll either use a hydraulic shovel or an apprentice...:thumbup::laughing:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I use the HI520L Solid fiberglass handle. The shovel is extremely heavy which helps with digging, I use the same long handle solid fiberglass sharpshooter 

http://hisco-okc.com/products.php?id=1&Round-Point-Shovels


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

That's a lot of shovels. I got a new 14ga with reinforced neck and very thickly clear coated wood handle at the beginning of winter because the fiberglass one was not going to with stand frost and the tip was quite worn. I don't like steel handles because of the weight, but this new shovels head will definitely outlast the handle and will probably end up having two removable pipe handles, one 5' long and the other 2'5" for in the trench. That will also make storage in the van a lot nicer.


----------

